

 Signed Mac Malware Using Right-to-Left Override Trick - derpenxyne
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002576.html

======
aroch
It's trivial for Apple to blacklist a Dev certificate through XProtect and
render it useless, which is nice.

